# Mathews V3X 33 can not fix right tear



## BamaKansas (Jan 10, 2022)

Mathews V3X 33
76 lbs
30.5” draw length
Right handed

Arrows:
VAP TKO 300
150 up front
470 total grains

Gold tip Kinetic Kaos 200
145 up front
528 total grains

I have tried everything. No contact being made. Tried the top hats. Moved the rest. Tried nock high. I know this says I’m over spined but there is no way the VAPs are over spined. Both arrows tear right. Form is not the issue as I have had two different experienced shooters get the same results while trouble shooting this with me. What am I missing?
Will be installing new set of GAS strings this week. Axle to axle is measuring 33.5” I assume from string stretch?


----------



## littlebrotherC (Mar 18, 2010)

Have you looked at the limbs for torque?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

BamaKansas said:


> Mathews V3X 33
> 76 lbs
> 30.5” draw length
> Right handed
> ...


How many shots u got on the bow? 1/2" out of ATA spec is a lot. 

My ATA was dead on and still is after couple hundred shots. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## Benjamin59 (Jan 19, 2014)

Hey man do u have a draw board? If so check cam lean may show a weak limb. Also oddly I ran into the issue what config u got for ur top hats. I am notorious for right tears so if u keep having a issue shoot me a message I have all the top hat kit and everything in my shop I can help ya. If you have have a press send me the bow I will install ur new strings, and tune the bow for ya if you don’t have the equipment.


----------



## BamaKansas (Jan 10, 2022)

I have tried all but the last set of the top hats. Currently in the middle. Can’t get the bow to correct at all. I have 300 shots on the bow. (Garmin Xero tracks it) I couldn’t believe it was 1/2” out of whack. I have not looked at the limbs, but I’m assuming something functional is wrong with the bow. Im not sure how to check this nor do I know what to look for. I would love to find the issue and warranty the limbs or bow if that is the case. I have shot/tuned many bows over the years and never had this type of use where I couldn’t get a correction or at least see improvement. Very frustrated. Bow feels great in my hands. Love the draw. Would throw it in the trash tomorrow if I can’t figure this out! Shouldn’t be this difficult.


----------



## Pup82 (9 mo ago)

BamaKansas said:


> Mathews V3X 33
> 76 lbs
> 30.5” draw length
> Right handed
> ...


Did you find out what problem was. I got a brand new V3X 29 delivered today and have same problem


----------



## EagleNiner (Feb 5, 2020)

Pup82 said:


> Did you find out what problem was. I got a brand new V3X 29 delivered today and have same problem


Same here. Any conclusions??


----------



## Shooter Mike (Oct 27, 2002)

A quick and easy way to assess is arrow spine is the issue is to drop draw weight 1/2 turn at a time until you’ve backed off 3-4lbs. See if you achieve any improvement while doing so. Do this by backing out the bottom limb 1/2 turn and then shoot. Then do the top limb, then the bottom, then the top. Mathews have stiffer limbs on top. The limbs are labeled inside the limb pocket to note their deflection. If all else fails, try swapping bottom limbs to top limbs. 


Semper Fi,
Mike


----------



## soonershooter (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a V3X and I had the same issue. My fix was my grip was horrible.. Switched to a Ultraview grip and that was huge for me. Not saying that is your issue but it was my fix..


----------

